# Green Tomatoes in Dallas area



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 5, 2020)

I want to make some green tomato relish.  I live about a hour north of Dallas but work in Dallas.  Anyone from this area know you would sell green tomatoes?  I could get the local farmer probably but would cost a lot for that many tomatoes.  They will great ripe ones pretty soon but they about $3 a piece but worth it for just eating ones.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 10, 2020)

Central Market in Plano has some.  Going to make a trip there after work Friday.  Been a long time since I been there but I like that store just to expensive for me.  I hope they have the olive bar open.  They have the best olives in a spicy sauce.  I love that green tomato relish they serve at Catfish restaurants.  Going to try to make a low sugar version.


----------

